# Baby food/formula



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi there, 

Can anyone tell me if SMA gold is sold in Dubai? 

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Not sure about the specific one you mean, as I don't know where you are coming from.

The way I understand it, the same company makes SMA (sold as such) and S-26 Gold (which has a tiny SMA label).

SMA is supposedly the "older" formula, and S-26 has "new stuff" in it. 
Some nurses explained that it was "not as heavy on the stomach" (ie SMA for hungry bubs not satisfied on S-26)
But from what I understand, it depends on the market.
For instance, S-26 is actually sold as SMA in the US, but with the new formula in the box (ie, to use the same product in here, you would need to buy S-26).


Bottom line is, more research is needed (if only to confirm that S-26 is sold as SMA or not where you are at), but S-26 is definitely available here. That's what I used for my daughter for the first couple of months.

NB:
Available in the Dubai sens of the word : if it's essential for you, stock up on it more so then you would back home (ie, have a couple of boxes in advance, not just to last you till the next grocery run), because products sometimes end up off the shelves for weeks for no reason whatsoever (except the obvious one that they have no proper stock management in stores here).


----------



## PiPi (Sep 22, 2011)

That's great thanks for the info, sounds about right, I'm coming from the UK & they just changed the ingredients of the milk here but packaging still the same.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## CABear (May 21, 2011)

I believe it is available at Spinney's and Waitrose. I buy the red lid follow-on formula but I'm pretty sure I've seen the gold.


----------

